# Corpsified Skull



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I made this doing "snot rag mache". It sure does give a great look!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks good Tyler! Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks like one of those peat bog mummies

It's really kind of a cool effect.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

like a petrified skull or plant grown.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats cool.you mind telling me how you do it,ive tried but it never really worked


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats really cool

looks creepy


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice work, Tyler... I love using mache paste with paper towels or kleenex.... great effect, and awesome prop!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks cool. What kind of skull is under there?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That really does look like a mummy. Amazing work man!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> thats cool.you mind telling me how you do it,ive tried but it never really worked


To do snot rag mache over an object, all you need is tissues and glue. First, take a tissue, and cover half of it with lines of glue. Then fold the tissue in half on the crease line, making a "sandwitch". Then place the tissue on the object. Continue this untill it is covered. You can add more glue to help it all stick, and cover up the lines of the tissues, hope this helps!!

Also, I think this page should help you. http://www.angelfire.com/nc2/CreatureOTNight/snotrag.htm


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Looks cool. What kind of skull is under there?


It actually is all paper mache. I used an old skull that I had for the mold, did paper mache over it, then cut it, and put it back together. The entire thing is paper, flour, tissues, and glue.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool. I really like the shape of the mouth.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

why,thank you


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Tyler said:


> It actually is all paper mache. I used an old skull that I had for the mold, did paper mache over it, then cut it, and put it back together. The entire thing is paper, flour, tissues, and glue.


I kinda figured that, but what kind of skull did you originally use as the base?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Nice job - I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I kinda figured that, but what kind of skull did you originally use as the base?


Heres a pic of the skull I use to make these its an old skull candle holder.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I see. It appears to be either a Lindberg or one of the many Lindberg re-casts/knockoffs. Thanks.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks pretty good!


----------

